# furry documentary on youtube



## pandawillcry (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I46ojaFL6fg&feature=channel_video_title



this is a link to our youtube video where we show a documentary of what furry life is all about.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, you joined this forum specifically to plug your shitty documentary?

God, I don't even know where to begin with you.

First of all, this is less of a documentary and more of your shitty home movies you threw together.  This ain't the Bourne Identity, USE A FUCKING TRIPOD YOU PUTZ.  It's painful to watch people tilt their heads along with the camera.  There's virtually no lighting, horrible sound, and your subjects are looking DIRECTLY in the camera when being interviewed which is a HUGE no-no for any serious documentary.  There's also no story you're trying to weave and no easily identifiable beginning, middle, or end.  It's just a bunch of random clips thrown together with no rhyme or reason as to how they fit into the whole aside from "LOL WE'RE NOT WEIRD."  And that makes for a BORING documentary, which this most certainly was.

Second, your documentary proves NOTHING of what you're setting out to do.  All you're doing is pointing the camera at one thing and going "LOOK AT THIS ISOLATED INCIDENT!  NO SEX HERE IN THIS BOWLING ALLEY!  SEE WE'RE NOT AS FUCKED UP AS YOU PEOPLE SAY WE ARE!  WE'RE ACTUALLY REALLY BRAVE!"  Of course, unless you didn't want to ever use that bowling alley again, you wouldn't have sex right out in the open.  This dispels nothing about what you people do behind closed doors or in sectioned off rooms at Furcons.  This is aside from the fact that no matter the context, a bunch of people who enjoy dressing up like animals is creepy, and people feeling the need to defend the practice are even MORE creepy.

Do furrys a favor and stop trying to do them favors.  And take some god damn film classes.

inb4 SHUT UP TROLL


----------



## Fay V (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Term, You have me curious now. why is it a big No No to have interviewees look at the camera?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hey Term, You have me curious now. why is it a big No No to have interviewees look at the camera?



It's not pleasant for the audience.  

Imagine having a conversation with someone who's staring DIRECTLY at you.  

Their eyes never move off yours.  You're making constant eye contact only a few feet away from you.

This is not how conversations happen IRL.  We look around, shift our eyes.

Having a subject look slightly off camera on an angle is more comfortable not only for the audience, but also the subject because they are talking to a human being rather than a machine.

Not to mention that these people aren't talking to you, the viewer of the documentary.  They're talking to the people conducting a documentary.  News reporters look into the camera because they are talking to you, the viewer, giving you information.  Interview subjects are always talking to the crew in the field and their stories are presented by the reporter.  Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's not pleasant for the audience.
> 
> Imagine having a conversation with someone who's staring DIRECTLY at you.
> 
> ...



Oh that makes a lot of sense. Thanks :3


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Well this is just awful.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2011)

So the first 10 seconds shows that you have a tripod. Then later we get to see a nice shot of a t-shirt because you can't keep it pointed at a face. Did you shove the tripod up your arse or what? Goddamn. 

This is so awful in every way. I think Term got most of it. I just can't get over how many people seriously try to "disprove" some bad parts of the fandom with this kind of crap. It exists. It will always exist. Get the fuck over it. "Hey look, here's a guy _not_ fapping over furry porn! You are clearly wrong about us!". No, sorry, this does not work. Ever. For anything.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So the first 10 seconds shows that you have a tripod. Then later we get to see a nice shot of a t-shirt because you can't keep it pointed at a face. Did you shove the tripod up your arse or what? Goddamn.
> 
> This is so awful in every way. I think Term got most of it. I just can't get over how many people seriously try to "disprove" some bad parts of the fandom with this kind of crap. It exists. It will always exist. Get the fuck over it. "Hey look, here's a guy _not_ fapping over furry porn! You are clearly wrong about us!". No, sorry, this does not work. Ever. For anything.



The tripod was obviously for clubbing the perverts so that they didn't show up in the film.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The tripod was obviously for clubbing the perverts so that they didn't show up in the film.



The problem with that theory is that there's no conclusive proof that the people shown aren't perverts putting on a face for the camera.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The problem with that theory is that there's no conclusive proof that the people shown aren't perverts putting on a face for the camera.



And getting furry porn as payment.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

"Pawsome!ï»¿
Deedlit79 2 weeks ago "


ugh. cmon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 2, 2011)

....sometimes...I fear for this fandom
then I remember "I hide out on FAF"

I do wish some furs would stop using the word Documentary when its not


----------



## Fay V (Aug 2, 2011)

I like how the guy holds up a tripod, then the camera man does a weird side view sideways shot thing two seconds later.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2011)

Hoboy, heeeere we go

- Title screen. BRIGHT RED TEXT on a BRIGHT GREEN BACKGROUND, really? Ow.
- Didn't cut off the "right now" from when the dude asks "when do I talk". You screwed up _the very first second_ of _the very first shot_.
- Don't use auto-exposure. Horrible picture. At the very least you could bump up the brightness in post.
- SUP JASON
- LET'S GO CHECK THIS SHIT OUT
- Awesome, shoes
- Awesome, under-exposed black dude
- This dude did not know he was going to be interviewed. In retrospect, none of them did. This is a home movie, not a documentary. Please don't try to elevate it.
- Let's tilt the camera! It's ~_dynamic_~
- Let's use the omni mic WHILE IN THE MIDDLE OF A TALKING CROWD
- Well, at least BRIGHT YELLOW TEXT and blue background ain't as bad.
- Awesome tie-dye shirt. Let's focus on it. At least tie-dye shirt is well-spoken.
- AND YOU? WHAT ABOUT YOU. The professionalism is astounding.
- Seriously, guys. Exposure correction? Color grading? Any of these sound at all familiar?
- You've cut away to different interviews (this docu isn't one continuous shot), so you obviously have editing capabilities. Use them. It's tough to stare at talking heads for 10 straight minutes. Plus you're switching back between different people and the camera dude can't keep up. Learn to voiceover track and cut away every once in a while, sheesh.
- "Let's disprove the negative rumors!" "Oh okay, well, instead of showing furries as fun-loving people without a care of what others think, let's have the same sex and 'people are close-minded' conversation that furries have been having for decades."
- "Can you speak up, please?" And you kept that in? Again, editing.
- By this point (09:15) I think the whole film is a giant fade to black. It's getting darker and darker, I can barely see!
- Aaaand we cut off mid-conversation.

Wow. As the wise Mr. Stewart once said: "you're not helping".

Apparently this is part 1 of 3. For the next parts, you need to step back and ask yourself some important questions, such as what your objective is and how you're going to _demonstrate_ peoples' points of view and not just have them lectured to us. It's just...not interesting right now.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, I could tell this was terrible from the super shakey cam just in the first few seconds.

Also, I can't wait to start posting my college videos for you guys to review and destroy once the fall comes.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 2, 2011)

I, for one, wonder how long we can masturbate on the corpse of this infant poster before we are satisfied.

Hold on, guys, I need to whip out my dick.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> Apparently this is part 1 of 3. For the next parts, you need to step back and ask yourself some important questions, such as what your objective is and how you're going to _demonstrate_ peoples' points of view and not just have them lectured to us. It's just...not interesting right now.



Oh you didn't see?  Parts 2 and 3 are already up.

I'd like to see if OP posted this on other forums and what the reaction was there.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I, for one, wonder how long we can masturbate on the corpse of this infant poster before we are satisfied.



There's actually some useful information peppered in throughout the anger



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Oh you didn't see?  Parts 2 and 3 are already up.



Well gee

Perhaps a do-over then


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 2, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that the aspect ratio doesn't even seem to be right?  It seems to be a 16:9 AR, but it's crushed into a 4:3 frame.  :X


----------



## pandawillcry (Aug 5, 2011)

lmfao omg reading the whitty comments trashing the vid made me laugh so hard, u guys may b assholes but ur funny as fuck.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2011)

pandawillcry said:


> lmfao omg reading the whitty comments trashing the vid made me laugh so hard, u guys may b assholes but ur funny as fuck.


Sadly we are telling the damn truth, please don't use the word "Documentary" when this really shows "random Video"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 5, 2011)

pandawillcry said:


> lmfao omg reading the whitty comments trashing the vid made me laugh so hard, u guys may b assholes but ur funny as fuck.



Sorry to tell you, buddy, but I'm a professional working in the television field with experience across news and sports organizations, as well as an award winning producer of a sports show and documentary.

I'd like to think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 5, 2011)

pandawillcry said:


> lmfao omg reading the whitty comments trashing the vid made me laugh so hard, u guys may b assholes but ur funny as fuck.



They were giving you honest criticism.  If you understood the difference perhaps you wouldn't have made such a shitty video.


----------



## Aden (Aug 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Sorry to tell you, buddy, but I'm a professional working in the television field with experience across news and sports organizations, as well as an award winning producer of a sports show and documentary.
> 
> I'd like to think I know what I'm talking about.



I'm not as experienced as this guy, but I did go to film school for four years. It's at least a tiny step above "three dudes with their parents' handycam".


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

People have opinions about your work, must be trolls


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2011)

I hang out with a bunch of film and art students, do that mean I have an inkling of experience?


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I hang out with a bunch of film and art students, *do* that mean I have an *inkling* of experience?



I am not sure what you are asking; but I think it's safe to say you don't hang out with a lot of English majors.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> I am not sure what you are asking; but I think it's safe to say you don't hang out with a lot of English majors.



Less English issue, more "thinking 3 words ahead of what I'm typing" issue.


----------

